# Sony bdp-s370



## chucky82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi just hoping someone could help me out with this...i live in australia and just bought a sony bdp-s370 blu ray player today but got home and realized that it does not play the region A movies and was wondering if anyone knew of any codes etc. that would remedy this?


----------

